# Rare Bernard Greenhouse Valentini Boccherini Cello Sonatas 1950s



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You can compare the Valentini Cello Sonata to other versions of it on youtube and it sounds very different. While they are excellent, this sounds different in a good way.






Most of the only clicks are at the beginning. A copy of Bernard Greenhouse Valentini/Boccherini; Sonata No. 4 in E Major/Sonata No. 6 in A Major (with Anthony Makas, Pianoforte). Renaissance	REX 11 Undated, circa 1950s. It's in about good condition with scratches but no other copy is available for sale anywhere. Content includes sonata no.4 in E major for violoncello and continuo by Valentini and sonata no.6 in A major for violoncello and pianoforte by Boccherini. Renaissance XR11.


----------

